# Griswold vs. Lodge Cast Iron



## GB

The only cast iron I have ever used is Lodge (I am talking non-enameled). I just have one well seasoned fry pan and I love it.

Whenever the topic of old CI comes up though someone will inevitably say that Griswold is the best out there and if you can find some then it is worth it.

What I want to know is why is Griswold better than Lodge? My Lodge CI is very heavy, nearly indestructible, well seasoned and just a great performer all around. What about Griswold would be better.

Don't get me wrong. I am not doubting that it is better, I just what to know why.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't know if the cast iron was better but never go on vacation with the Griswold family.


----------



## GB

Well I think I would put up with some of the Griswold's stuff if I could get that close to Christy B


----------



## ronjohn55

I call shotgun in the family truckster!!



Personally, I go with Lodge because I can still get it (although I didn't get to stop at the Lodge factory outlet store this past weekend  ). 

I think the thing with the Griswold is partly because they don't make it any more, so it's that whole "you have to find it on your own" thing.

Although I must admit that for making smoked peppers, I use a cheap JC Penny, made in China cast iron skillet for a smoke wood box. If it breaks, oh well, it was cheap. 

John


----------



## tj

WE had some Griswold when I was growing up.  I seem to remember that it was a little lighter than Lodge, but that may not be right.  We did have a chicken fryer that was nice and deep and very large.  I should never have let my sister take it!


----------



## Candocook

Griswold is just very collectible, as is old Wagner and Favorite. Lodge is quality CI, as are other no-names also.


----------



## Robo410

I have several pieces of Griswold CI.  Two I inherited from mom, one of which she got from her granmother as a wedding present (yes an antique passed down).  Two others I found in good shape in thrift stores.  The Griswold is the smoothest surface I've experienced on a cast iron pan.  One piece I tossed in the grill in the hot coals to burn off accumulated crud, and reseasoned.   Still spectacular.  It is heavy cast iron, as heavy as the rest.  
If you find some in good shape in a thrift shop, get it.  you won't waste your money.  But I wouldn't go on E bay and pay $$$ for a skillet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

My Griswold 10" pan is lighter than is my Lodge 10" pan.  The metal in the Griswold is thinner, but seems to hold the heat just as well.  But the real beauty of the Griswold is that the cooking surface is machined much smoother than is the surface of either my Wagner or Lodge pans.  It is therefore more stick resistant and easier to clean.  It also heats up faster.  I love the pan, but I also love both my Wagner and Lodge pans too.

They all serve a specific purpose, one being better for a given task than the other.  I wouldn't trade any of them.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

